# Ik 1.5 foamer £15



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

This is now £15 in halfords and comes with an ik foam sprayer https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/car-shampoo/mclaren-snow-foam-kit-229750.html









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Is it any good ? 

Is the sprayer any good ?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Is it any good ?
> 
> Is the sprayer any good ?


Apparently so, ive not tried it but it gets good reviews






I've currently got the kwazar former so I'll be able to comapir them at the weekend

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Was looking a foamer for my alloys, would also like to know if this is any good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I use an IK foamer for my alloys. Very useful to have indeed and no issues with it from my side.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

sidewalkdances said:


> I use an IK foamer for my alloys. Very useful to have indeed and no issues with it from my side.


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Have a 5 litre pump sprayer and various snow foam lances. 

Struggling to understand what this can add. Seems to be a great price though :thumb:

Why did you purchase this?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Have a 5 litre pump sprayer and various snow foam lances.
> 
> Struggling to understand what this can add. Seems to be a great price though :thumb:
> 
> Why did you purchase this?


For me, this is going to be used for things like engine bay cleaning I can fill up the bottle with 1l of heavy-duty degreaser and foam the bay, not a fan of using a lance for the engine bay.

Or I can fill it up with 1l of carpet cleaner, switch to the dry foam nozzle foam the carpets, scrub and use my titan to extract it.

Possibly foaming door shuts as I'm not brave enough to use the lance in there either.

I had a 8l pump sprayer I kept filled with a pre-wash but as I was getting the pressure washer out anyway it didn't make sense for me to be using a pump sprayer to pre-wash so I did away with it and now I fill just foam the car with my MTM PF22 and a trigger bottle can be tiresome on the fingers of you need to cover the whole engine bay or all the carpets.

This wouldn't be up to the task of foaming the whole car, although some people try

The final reason is the same reason most people by a tub of wax when they already have 3 is I like to try out new products and at that price with a £10 Halfords voucher due to arrive in my inbox of the back of the purchase it was a bit of a bargin


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Good quality foamer the iK , I have two myself and can't fault them. 

Mark


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Rian said:


> I like to try out new products and at that price with a £10 Halfords voucher due to arrive in my inbox of the back of the purchase it was a bit of a bargin


That would be me. Love a bargain :thumb:

As for the other reasons more than happy with the way I do things now, and was hoping I had missed something.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Rappy said:


> That would be me. Love a bargain :thumb:
> 
> As for the other reasons more than happy with the way I do things now, and was hoping I had missed something.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


Thats it mate, can't beat a bargain.

Everyone has a prefered method or a different way of doing what they do that's why its great to come on hear and discuss things like this, if we did it all the same way there would be no discussions like this.

The main thing is your method works for you and gives you the results that you want.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Ive been wanting another general sprayer (for pre wash and fallout remover etc) but as there is £10 off halfords, and ive been so happy with my other IK foamer, I just went with this instead. Absolute bargain including snow foam too!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

straight6hatch said:


> Ive been wanting another general sprayer (for pre wash and fallout remover etc) but as there is £10 off halfords, and ive been so happy with my other IK foamer, I just went with this instead. Absolute bargain including snow foam too!


It's definitely a good purchase, I've just tried it out with KKD Blizard at 1:10 and it produced thick lovely foam.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I've been using a separate foam cannon to do my alloys with gt wheel shampoo but find it wastes a lot of product, cheers for posting bud  ordered with my wife's email so hopefully I'll get the £10 voucher dropping also lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm actually hoping to order this with my incoming £10 voucher! Still waiting it for to drop... It'll be a week tomorrow so hopefully soon. Thanks for letting us know Rian!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I was waiting for the voucher too but ended up just taking the £15 as it's still good value, thanks for sharing!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I was waiting for the voucher too but ended up just taking the £15 as it's still good value, thanks for sharing!


My voucher hadn't come through either so I created another email address when purchasing this so I'm hoping for 2 vouchers now


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I just ordered this to see how i get on with it.I dont have a PW at home or access to a hose so i can use this if i go up to the local Sainsbury's and use their jet wash facility, can foam the car first before giving it a blast down and at £15, if it isn't that great i'm not massively concerned.
Cheers for posting the link :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Rian said:


> My voucher hadn't come through either so I created another email address when purchasing this so I'm hoping for 2 vouchers now


From memory circa 3 mths.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

muzzer said:


> I just ordered this to see how i get on with it.I dont have a PW at home or access to a hose so i can use this if i go up to the local Sainsbury's and use their jet wash facility, can foam the car first before giving it a blast down and at £15, if it isn't that great i'm not massively concerned.
> Cheers for posting the link :thumb:


I hope youve got a good wrist action (no pun intended :lol as it requires quite a bit of pumping to foam a whole car unfortunately. That said, it does a bloody good job at creating foam and is perfect for situation youre in


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

straight6hatch said:


> I hope youve got a good wrist action (no pun intended :lol as it requires quite a bit of pumping to foam a whole car unfortunately.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

straight6hatch said:


> I hope youve got a good wrist action (no pun intended :lol as it requires quite a bit of pumping to foam a whole car unfortunately. That said, it does a bloody good job at creating foam and is perfect for situation youre in


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Picked up this morning and great wee buy, cheers again for the heads up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like these come with felt like bits that insert on the inside of the nozel. From memory Mesto Foamers come with 4 fitted but work much better with only 2, might be worth playing around for those who have purchased.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

£10 voucher dropped into the wife's email today, pity these are outta stock now as I would have bought another. 
Ahh well £10 to waste in halfrauds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> £10 voucher dropped into the wife's email today, pity these are outta stock now as I would have bought another.
> Ahh well £10 to waste in halfrauds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Still waiting for my voucher. Hoping it'll arrive soon as still in stock locally to me ...

Fingers crossed


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah, sold out in all area's anywhere near me and they don't offer delivery on it.
Love a bargain, never mind, too slow I guess :wall:

I already have one of those foamers and used it for the first time today for the wheels.

It worked well although it takes some pumping, pretty much had to repump it for each wheel.

I wouldn't like to use it for a full car.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Wonder what's the best nozzle










And how many foam filters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

Received mine yesterday so put it to the test today using Garage Therapy wheel shampoo. 

I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but I could barely get a dribble out of mine. I had pumped it up until the bleed valve was hissing slightly and have tried all 3 fitments with and without a foam filter (it had 1 fitted on arrival).

I filled it to about 500ml with my solution as it said not to go over 500ml.

Does anyone who has experience with these have any ideas?

(P.S. the McLaren snowfoam which came with it is absolutely useless! Didn't make any difference to the dirt on the car. I'll stick to Bilt Hamber!)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Against better judgment I jumped on this thinking £15 it’s a decent bargain. 

My now preferred method of washing the car, after prewash stages, is to apply shampoo via a foamer panel by panel. Usually use my Mesto. I didn’t expect this to be as good given the price point.

The IK is definitely one of my worst detailing purchases. It has no power and spray pattern is well, non existent.

I swapped out the various inserts, no difference. It only has one felt disc in as standard so no point in taking that out, adding another would presumably make it even worse...if that’s possible.

If I could be bothered posting it out I’d give mine away it’s that bad.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

And now out of stock near me, so if / when Halfords voucher arrives, think I’ll get some more AG stuff...


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

bigman1976 said:


> Received mine yesterday so put it to the test today using Garage Therapy wheel shampoo.
> 
> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but I could barely get a dribble out of mine. I had pumped it up until the bleed valve was hissing slightly and have tried all 3 fitments with and without a foam filter (it had 1 fitted on arrival).
> 
> ...


I can't speak for the IK foamer but I use the Garage Therapy Wheel Shampoo in my Marolex hand pump foamer and it works fine. Never got to the point where the pressure bleed valve was hissing (unless I pressed it down to release the pressure, obviously), so perhaps your IK foamer's pressure valve is faulty.

How much shampoo were you putting in the bottle? I'm probably putting 10ml of the wheel shampoo and a litre of warm water in my Marolex (mine is a 3 litre capacity, probably should have bought the 2 litre one, really)


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Plenty of foam coming outta mine unfortunately there is very little fan spray produced and more a direct!

Grey attachment with 1 foam insert also worked the best
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

The more I think about it the less I think I'll bloody use it when it arrives!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It’s not massively clear on the instructions but the coloured interchangeable inserts go on the inside of the pump and not in the nozel.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I got one, not used it yet but not sure if to even keep it, i dont know if its of any benefit over a regular pump sprayer.

It would only be for wheels and engine bay


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm just going to be using it one panel at a time just to see how i get on with snow foam, i've always used a TFR as i've never had the facility to snow foam.
Even if it's poor its a step in the right direction for now and at that price it's not too much to lose if it's dire.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

bigman1976 said:


> Received mine yesterday so put it to the test today using Garage Therapy wheel shampoo.
> 
> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but I could barely get a dribble out of mine. I had pumped it up until the bleed valve was hissing slightly and have tried all 3 fitments with and without a foam filter (it had 1 fitted on arrival).
> 
> ...


Use 10ml of solution only. If its coming out a dribble then you have potentially put in too much product.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Still waiting for my voucher. Hoping it'll arrive soon as still in stock locally to me ...
> 
> Fingers crossed


Check junk or spam, mine was in my "Promotions" folder of Gmail and it was a few days until I noticed it.

order placed on 28thFeb, voucher arrived 5th March, so 6 days in total


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I tried a thick wheel cleaner, then tried it a 4:1 and I wouldn't foam and was spitting air Then I tried an APC and it foamed well 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Kenan said:


> I tried a thick wheel cleaner, then tried it a 4:1 and I wouldn't foam and was spitting air Then I tried an APC and it foamed well
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I used Gt wheel shampoo so maybe that was a little to thick, might try some KK green star thou it next

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I sold mine even before I collected it. Decided I'd never use it. Didn't profiteer on it just sold it for the £15 I paid. 

Always fall for a bargain.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine foams great but it doesn’t really have a fan? Not sure if I’m doing something wrong or not!


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

jonjay said:


> Use 10ml of solution only. If its coming out a dribble then you have potentially put in too much product.


Garage Therapy actually have a video showing their Wheel Shampoo through an IK 1.5 foamer and state 10ml per 250ml of water


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Smartin said:


> Garage Therapy actually have a video showing their Wheel Shampoo through an IK 1.5 foamer and state 10ml per 250ml of water


That was to produce glue like foam. 2 years in they recommend 10ml to 500ml water for cleaning alloys.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Can't seem to see it on Halfords website??


----------



## OnlyAJ (Mar 2, 2021)

saul said:


> Can't seem to see it on Halfords website??


Out of stock now  I was looking forward to using my £10 voucher and picking it up for a fiver :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I got fed up with front door to our place being manky and cutting a long story short decided to try this out.
1: i put waaaayyyyy too much of the concentrate in :doublesho
2: you need to be keeping on top of the pumping :lol:

Other than that, for me personally its alright. Will it do a whole car? Possibly so but you'll be some sort of masochist if you intend to do that.
Will it beat a foam cannon and pw? No of course not, nothing will but as long as you accept it has limitations, then to me its an okay bit of kit especially given the cost. From what i can remember, valetPRO do a much bigger one but then the cost is equally higher but for one panel, maybe one side of a car, this is fine.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I decided to use it today when i washed the car. Yes i am a masochist :lol:

So this time i put in just enough of the snow foam and filled the bottle up to a litre.
I think the one i have might have suffered a bit when QA checked it as it doesn't "click" like they suggest it should, so once you get a decent amount of pressure built up, it starts to release it.

However, it produces a decent ish foam given the cost and what it is, i found the best way to use it was to keep pumping as i went along but a litre was nowhere near enough to do the whole car - a Kia Sportage - and no, in no way will it ever be as good as a pw with a foam cannon but given i have zero facilities as such, i'm happy with this for now


----------

